# Best Dug Bottle(s)



## CazDigger (Apr 25, 2011)

Probably my favorite thread has been the "Your best Heartbreaker" postings. This is for the opposite of that, whole bottles. I love seeing the rare stuff! Anyone with deep pockets can buy rare stuff, but only dedicated and lucky diggers can actually find it. Show us your best dug bottles. (I'll let you decide how to define that). I know there are diggers who don't want to "publicize" the great stuff they dig, but for those willing to share, LET'S SEE EM!


----------



## myersdiggers1998 (Apr 25, 2011)

This is what I think is my rarest dug bottle,a midget mason patent nov.30th 1858 ,the th is underlined its the pint aqua ground lip shoulder seal,no lid though.


----------



## tigue710 (Apr 25, 2011)

Your in luck, I think... I just dug a midget lid yesterday, zinc porcelain lined... It's still dirty but whole, not crushed, with just a little flake of an edge.  You can have it if you would like it...


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys (Apr 25, 2011)

Here's some of mine!!


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys (Apr 25, 2011)

.


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys (Apr 25, 2011)

/


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys (Apr 25, 2011)

/


----------



## tigue710 (Apr 25, 2011)

Although not rare, this is my favorite dug bottle since moving to california and an almost year long hiatus from digging.  I didnt think id be into these western whiskeys until i held this one fresh out of the dirt in my hand.  

 https://i1195.photobucket.com/albums/aa396/tigue710k/9eeb85fb.jpg


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys (Apr 25, 2011)

/


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys (Apr 25, 2011)

/


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys (Apr 25, 2011)

/


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys (Apr 25, 2011)

/


----------



## cyberdigger (Apr 25, 2011)

Here ya go Tigga.. that's cool of you to offer the midget lid! []


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys (Apr 25, 2011)

/


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys (Apr 25, 2011)

/


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys (Apr 25, 2011)

/


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys (Apr 25, 2011)

/


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys (Apr 25, 2011)

/


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys (Apr 25, 2011)

/


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys (Apr 25, 2011)

/


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys (Apr 25, 2011)

/


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys (Apr 25, 2011)

/


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys (Apr 25, 2011)

/


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys (Apr 25, 2011)

/


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys (Apr 25, 2011)

/


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys (Apr 25, 2011)

/


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys (Apr 25, 2011)

/


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys (Apr 25, 2011)

/


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys (Apr 25, 2011)

/


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys (Apr 25, 2011)

/


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys (Apr 25, 2011)

/


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys (Apr 25, 2011)

/


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys (Apr 25, 2011)

/


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys (Apr 25, 2011)

/


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys (Apr 25, 2011)

/


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys (Apr 25, 2011)

/


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys (Apr 25, 2011)

/


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys (Apr 25, 2011)

/


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys (Apr 25, 2011)

/


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys (Apr 25, 2011)

/


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys (Apr 25, 2011)

/


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys (Apr 25, 2011)

/


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys (Apr 25, 2011)

/


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys (Apr 25, 2011)

/


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys (Apr 25, 2011)

/


----------



## myersdiggers1998 (Apr 25, 2011)

Tigue710 sent you a message


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys (Apr 25, 2011)

/


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys (Apr 25, 2011)

/


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys (Apr 25, 2011)

/


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys (Apr 25, 2011)

/


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys (Apr 25, 2011)

/


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys (Apr 25, 2011)

/


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys (Apr 25, 2011)

/


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys (Apr 25, 2011)

/


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys (Apr 25, 2011)

/


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys (Apr 25, 2011)

/


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys (Apr 25, 2011)

/


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys (Apr 25, 2011)

/


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys (Apr 25, 2011)

/


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys (Apr 25, 2011)

/


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys (Apr 25, 2011)

/


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys (Apr 25, 2011)

/


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys (Apr 25, 2011)

/


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys (Apr 25, 2011)

/


----------



## Wheelah23 (Apr 25, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  wilmingtonbottleboys
> 
> /


 
 Wow, that citron (yellow?) hutch is cool. You were just waiting for a thread like this to appear, so you could post these pictures, weren't you... You smug person! []

 I'll spare you pictures of common bottles or broken rare ones, and post my "best" bottle! I have yet to dig a whole local blob/hutch, but when I do, that will be my best bottle for sure!











 Awesome blue color


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys (Apr 25, 2011)

wheelah, yeah you're right!!!  haha!!  why not let everyone else enjoy them too???  oh well, i worked really hard getting these bottles so why not show them off??  [8|]


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys (Apr 25, 2011)

wheelah, i love your bottle too!!!  looks good man!!!  i love the blob top!!


----------



## Wheelah23 (Apr 25, 2011)

I dream of finding just one local pony blob... and you've got dozens! Nice work! [sm=tongue.gif]


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys (Apr 25, 2011)

thanks man, keep digging and you will find one!!  i guarantee it!!


----------



## CazDigger (Apr 25, 2011)

All I can say is wow! Not really what I had in mind when I started this post, but alot of nice stuff. Chris, which ones would you say are your 3 or 4 _Best_ dug bottles?


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys (Apr 25, 2011)

These are the rarest with the A.C. Evans being to most rare (the second from the left)!!!


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Apr 25, 2011)

Holy sheittt Chris!    I see your 200 bottles and I raise you one []
    Nice sodas


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys (Apr 25, 2011)

Haha!!  I can't top that one!!!  Oh well, i will keep trying!!!  Thanks Rick!!  []


----------



## BRIAN S. (Apr 25, 2011)

> ORIGINAL: RICKJJ59W
> 
> Holy sheittt Chris!    I see your 200 bottles and I raise you one []
> Nice sodas


 
 It would be hard for you to ever top that one Rick .  WOW what color !  I'd love to dig a Drake's in that color.... I won't hold my breath though !!!!!!   LOL


----------



## cyberdigger (Apr 25, 2011)

[]
 ..no attempt to out-do anyone here, just showing y'all the bottles I keep from my dig of my lifetime.. the great Pleasure Bay excavation of '95..!
 .


----------



## downeastdigger (Apr 25, 2011)

Here's a few of my best that I already have pics of .


 Nice idea Mark

 Where's your pics?


----------



## downeastdigger (Apr 25, 2011)

These are from a ways back,  I dont have my dive finds photographed nicely yet.   

 Love seein what other folks have for dug trophy pieces.

 The one on the far left is a Harrisons that I repaired the lip on.


----------



## downeastdigger (Apr 25, 2011)

Sentimental favorite, came out with out a scratch


----------



## downeastdigger (Apr 25, 2011)

Dr. Stockers Sarsaparilla pontiled.  Like a Townsends, but clear (hint of aqua).  I think there's only one other known.  But no ones shown it to me yet


----------



## downeastdigger (Apr 25, 2011)

Thats all I got good pics of.  Those were the "Best digs of the 90s'" for me.


----------



## 808 50th State (Apr 25, 2011)

Over 20 years ago when I first started digging bottles I told my digging partner that my dream bottle was to dig a TAHITI LEMONADE WORKS HONOLULU H.I. Codd marble stopper...on February 2009 I dug my dream bottle...what a rush!!!...aloha Earl


----------



## 808 50th State (Apr 25, 2011)

The bottle cleaned up pretty nice...these bottles seldom comes along and the ones that do come around are usually cracked at the top because the kids back in the day use to break them for the marbles...


----------



## RED Matthews (Apr 26, 2011)

Wheelah23.  That LEMP  ST LOUIS bottle is an absolutely neat example of a swung parison and it shows a severe heel tap on the left hand side.  It is one of the best ones I have seen for a round bottle.  It held the fluid anyway.  
 Thanks for showing it.  RED Matthews


----------



## tigue710 (Apr 26, 2011)

Great digs everyone!  Could you post some more pics of the dr stockers when you get a chance Bram?  That thing is killa!  Is it an open pontil?  Is there any information about where it was made and used?


----------



## RedGinger (Apr 26, 2011)

I'm with Tigue, those bottles of Bram's are killer.  Rick, we know you have a lot of us topped!  Nice job, everyone.


----------



## JOETHECROW (Apr 26, 2011)

> ORIGINAL: downeastdigger
> 
> Here's a few of my best that I already have pics of .
> 
> ...


 

 Holy Cripes Bram,...amazing beautiful bottles. wow


----------



## baltbottles (Apr 26, 2011)

Here's a good group shot of my keepers for the year 2005. That was a great year of digging. I will try to get some pics of may of the better dug bottles I have.

 Chris


----------



## baltbottles (Apr 26, 2011)

Not a bottle but how often do you get an early oil lamp whole let alone a purple one. when i start thinking about it I have really dug a lot of good bottles over the years. Can't say I got them all in the split but did bring home my share. 

 On a another note we dug a nice open pontiled Puce Baltimore medicine today. I didn't get it in the split as it wasn't my turn to get the good Baltimore bottle. lol But was very happy with a really rare aqua Baltimore medicine I didn't have so all is good.

 Chris


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Apr 26, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  RedGinger
> 
> I'm with Tigue, those bottles of Bram's are killer.  Rick, we know you have a lot of us topped!  Nice job, everyone.


 
 Like Chuck said we aren't trying to top anyone im just happy I dug the thing  []
   Here a junky ole 1990s bottle I found [8D]


----------



## old.s.bottles (Apr 26, 2011)

One of my favorites so far...


----------



## RedGinger (Apr 26, 2011)

> ORIGINAL: JOETHECROW
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Apr 26, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  downeastdigger
> 
> Here's a few of my best that I already have pics of .
> 
> ...


 
 They are some crude cool looking bottles!


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Apr 26, 2011)

Another reason NOT to pass up 1890s privy's.   []


----------



## epackage (Apr 26, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  RICKJJ59W
> 
> Another reason NOT to pass up 1890s privy's.   []


 BZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZz


----------



## blade (Apr 26, 2011)

Chris, do you have any pictures of the 2 meds you just dug ? Is the puce med. embossed ?
 Chris


----------



## baltbottles (Apr 27, 2011)

Chris the two we just dug were a DR MARTINS / SYRUP OF / WILD CHERRY - PREPARED BY - MARTIN & / WHITELEY - BALTIMORE MD yes it is open pontiled. And the only undamaged example I know of. If anyone else has one I'd love to see a picture.

 Sorry for the bad picture

 Chris


----------



## baltbottles (Apr 27, 2011)

Chris the other bottle we got was a Hamptons, Phil sent me a picture this afternoon here it is sort of a pinkish peachy copper. A nice color to say the least. and yest it is also open pontiled.

 Chris


----------



## wolffbp (Apr 27, 2011)

I dug one of these guys back in '76 (this photo's from Matt's site)  Because I was 16 at the time and "really needed" a cassette player for my stereo I went and sold it to John Wolf (ohcures).  Stupid Kid.  He still has it and sent me a photo (that I seem to have misplaced)


----------



## kwalker (Apr 27, 2011)

Best bottles would be these three; a local soda from the next town over, a local pharm from less than a mile away from my house and a dairy bottle I've been dreaming of finding for three years!


----------



## JOETHECROW (Apr 28, 2011)

Still one of my best for this decade...I'm hoping for something that may dethrone it soon...[]


----------



## JOETHECROW (Apr 28, 2011)

This was one of my better early finds, from around 1981-82 (back before I realized what a lucky find it was)[]


----------



## downeastdigger (Apr 28, 2011)

Joe, I dont know if you know what I weakness I have for colored druggists in teal, or peacock.  How tall is that bottle?   That is a GREAT DIG


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Apr 28, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  JOETHECROW
> 
> Still one of my best for this decade...I'm hoping for something that may dethrone it soon...[]


 
 love that color


----------



## tigue710 (Apr 28, 2011)

That's the nicest druggists I've ever seen Joe!


----------



## cyberdigger (Apr 28, 2011)

I'm compelled to agree with my esteemed colleague.. that's a damn fine piece of glass, Joe..


----------



## JOETHECROW (Apr 28, 2011)

Thanks for the kind words...Coming from you guys, it's a compliment indeed.[] 

  The Sanderson druggist has some odd overtones of circumstances surrounding it.[8|] Tom, me and Laur were on a backyard permission that Tom procured...we were looking for a privy there, and I noticed an abandoned house on the adjoining property...While Tom and Laur probed, I searched around the empty property...I also noticed where earlier in the day, Tom had apparently done the same and his foot went thru the rotten floor of the porch. I looked through his hole in the floor and spotted the druggist. at that point I knew it was a dark tinted med looking bottle, but not just what it was. (Until this bottle, there has only been one other known in our town) I've dug Bradford since the 70's and never even found a shard... So I crawled under the house where I had a disgusting and claustrophobic experience reaching this druggist bottle. I rolled on my back to hold it to the light and saw what it was. That's when I slithered out w/ my find...When I ran into the next yard with it,..Tom was crestfallen because he had been SO close to it earlier...Also because he's a Bradford druggist/history buff as well as the Mayor...Also because he had heard me go on about an example I saw years ago, but seeing_  is_ believing...Also because we've been digging buds for a long time,...for those reasons I felt compelled to offer to eventually "share" it with him. He asks after his 'turn' with it quite often...I playfully allude that I'll give him his turn when leave it to him in my will...[] Truth is it's been my "holy grail' bottle since I realized that one existed. Thanks for listening to my story.


----------



## Bixby Bill (Apr 29, 2011)

There`s some amazing digs I`m seeing on here! Here`s a picture of my best dug bottle still in the ground as I first uncovered it, back about 18 years ago. It`s an Old Sachem barrel bitters in moss green, unfortunately I traded it off a few months after it was dug and I never thought to take a better picture of it. I doubt that I`ll ever dig anything better, but I can still keep trying![]


----------



## dollarbill (Apr 29, 2011)

Heres a few of the better one from my very first house and privy dig .
    Bill


----------



## dollarbill (Apr 29, 2011)

Well I could,nt get the photo to come up  I wanted for some reason .Anyway Heres the best one . 
    bill


----------



## dollarbill (Apr 29, 2011)

Wow that was crappy too.Hope this ones better,
    bill


----------



## Dabeel (May 4, 2011)

Way to go Matt.........that is a nice Jesse Moore and welcome to the wonderful world of Western Whiskies. There are some fine beauties out there yet to be found!

 Doug in Oakland


----------



## Dabeel (May 4, 2011)

Joe: I remember when you first posted that beauty of a druggist.....Super!

 Rick: Yes I remember you originally posting that Puce flask and all of our collector jaws dropped to the floor on that one! and let's not forget the Cobalt soda heaven dig you did!

 Doug


----------



## Dabeel (May 4, 2011)

I have a toss up between this GW Merchant full iron pontil found in Sacramento:


----------



## Dabeel (May 4, 2011)

Or this unique ice blue bitters style bottle(no embossing) also found in Sacramento:

 I love em both!

 Doug in Oakland


----------



## Dabeel (May 4, 2011)

Here's the bottom of it:

 thanks,

 Doug


----------

